# UK Spouse Visa success - experience and information



## in_shock (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello all, I am a long time lurker, first time poster. My spouse was recently successful in being granted a spouse visa and I promised the powers that be that whether we got a success or a rejection, I would post details of the experience in the hope that it can help someone, somehow. This has truly been one of the most nerve-wracking experiences I have been through.

I am the UK sponsor and my spouse was the applicant. My spouse applicant is a dual national of both a South American and South Asian country. We are residents in Dubai, UAE and we applied from Dubai. 

Below I will provide details of our experience applying from Dubai and our thoughts and concerns with what we submitted or did not submit as part of our application. 

*THE PROCESS IN DUBAI STARTING AFTER THE ONLINE APPLICATION IS SUBMITTED UP TO WHEN THE DOCUMENTS ARE RETURNED
*
After we submitted the online application and made the payment (i think it was in that order!) we were directed to the VFS-UAE site where we had to select a date and time for the biometric appointment. There appeared to be a lot of availability though we applied right at the beginning of January 2015 so this may be why.

After we selected a date and time, we received a confirmation email with a barcode and a link to a list of documents to be submitted. The barcode email came late (so look out for it and follow up if you do not receive it) and the list of documents was outdated, deficient and totally misleading. You are better off referring to Appendix FM SE with further tips from forums. 

All biometric appointments in Dubai take place at the VFS offices in Wafi Mall. We went the weekend before to scout the place and make sure we don't get lost. 

You must arrive at your biometrics appointment 15 minutes early with all your documents. If you're too early they will not let you in. We made it on time and I was lucky enough to be allowed to accompany my spouse applicant. 

We arrived at the relevant VFS office (there are several but there is one for UK, Australia and New Zealand only) and after security we lined up at reception where they gave us a token and a form to fill.

Ironically, the form you are required to fill lists the documents you are generally expected to bring (they should provide this sooner). The form lists various documents - I recall: passports; marriage certificate; degrees; proof of accommodation; proof of maintenance; proof of English language etc. and you are supposed to tick whether you have provided these are originals, copies or both.

So after reception, you are re-directed to a waiting area where there are several counters and about 3 rooms where biometrics are taken. A bunch of people are waiting. 

Our number was called and we went to the relevant counter. We submitted our documents and the form given to us by reception and the VFS representative was very thorough and professional which put us at ease (things go very easily wrong in Dubai). She told us the application would take up to 3 months; that we have to pay for the courier to return the documents as there is no longer an option to collect; that no sms service was available, and that we had one last chance to avail priority service. She also checked that my spouse had a valid UAE residency visa. 

She then took the documents and asked us to separate the originals we want returned from the copies. This is important as we had provided an indexed bundle with copies behind originals and so we were quite upset that our bundling efforts were wasted. So we separated out the originals and she put these in a separate pouch. 

Make sure to keep your originals separate from the copies when you apply!

At the counter we were also required to complete another form on (i) whether the applicant is exempt from the English language requirement, and (ii) if not, how it has been satisfied. We wrote that the applicant is not exempt and has fulfilled the language requirement by way of obtaining a masters degree from a US university. We stated the original certificate and transcript was being submitted. (My spouse applicant's concern here was that they would confuse "New Mexico" with "Mexico" and ask for proof the course was taught in English - apparently he read this happened to one person from Puerto Rico!)

So after the documents were submitted, we were given a pouch and told to wait until my spouse was called for biometrics. After his biometrics were taken, they also kept the pouch and that was it.

The next day my applicant spouse received an email confirming that the documents were at the British embassy in Abu Dhabi and being prepared for review by an ECO.

6 days after the biometrics appointed, my spouse applicant received an email from "[email protected]" stating that the "application has been concluded and will shortly been returned to our commercial partner."

The next day, my spouse applicant received an email from VFS confirming receipt of the documents and the day after, VFS sent an email saying the documents will be delivered to the address provided.

We had no way to track the delivery and could not get through to VFS. We called Aramex and Aramex confirmed that they had a delivery for my spouse so it seems VFS do use Aramex only. 

My spouse arranged a delivery time with Aramex and got his passport and his visa was inside. We could finally relax!

We did not use priority but the process was really quick. We really thought it was take 3 months - it took less than a week. The tough part is that now we have to return to the UK sooner than expected but I am not complaining! I am just glad it is over.

*OUR CONCERNS WITH OUR APPLICATION*

We applied under Category D - the cash savings route. When we applied we had two main concerns:

1. Adverse immigration history (not for the UK but for another country); and

2. Not enough documents for the savings.

Below I explain how we dealt with these two points:

1. Adverse immigration history

We of course disclosed all the information regarding this in the application. I felt it was not too bad as the adverse immigration history was the result of my spouse's parents decision - not his. His parents made terrible decisions when he was a child but the repercussions resulted in a removal when my spouse was a young adult. Still, we explained this; highlighted that since the removal, my spouse has successfully obtained visas for all over the world (UK; Schengen; China etc) and has always respected visa restrictions.

I know that my spouse thought the application was doomed because of this. That is not the case. I tried to reassure my spouse as I read through the "grounds for refusal" guidelines issued by the Home Office and only adverse immigration history with respect to UK laws is ground for refusal. Nevertheless, they could have made an issue out of it and that was the concern. 

2. Not enough documents for savings

I provided bank statements on headed paper showing savings held for 12 months (6 months is the requirement). I have an offshore bank and usually get my statements downloaded from the internet banking site. I requested "originals" and I was told there are no originals! I then just asked them to send me my statements for the past 12 months and they basically just did that - downloaded the same internet copies I get and sent them to me. I was concerned by their insistence that there are no originals and they refused to send a letter (I didn't pursue it as we did not have time so I sent what they sent and hoped for the best!)

I sent 12 months of statements as I made inter-account transfers within the previous 6 months. I read and understood the rules as I can do what I want as long as the cash savings are "under my control" as that is what I understood from Annex FM Section FM 1.7. I then read forums where it said this was not allowed. I argued that technically, if you can transfer "investment funds" into the cash savings account within the 6 months (PROVIDED you have held the investment funds for 6 months prior to the transfer) then it will be okay. I cursed myself for making the transfers - the better interest rate was not worth the stress, but it was okay I think only because I was able to show that I held the savings for a significant period of time.

My recommendation - leave your savings untouched to avoid stress. 

My other concern was source of savings. The source of my savings was regular saving of income over the course of 8 years (I earn tax free in Dubai) as well as the saving of intermittent gifts given to me by my father since moving to Dubai (including a recent wedding gift). I provided a complete declaration but did not provide further evidence. I could have asked for a letter from my father but was concerned that they would then also expect to see his statements and I am not close enough to my father to ask for these! It would be too invasive. Fortunately, it was okay. But after submitting the application, I did wish that I had asked him. 


So that's our experience. We are very fortunate and I totally recognise that and I hope the information I have provided is of help or use to someone and at least gives hope. 

My best wishes to you all on this journey and thank you to all the people who post on here and give advice because it certainly helped my spouse and I.


----------



## adimoon (Dec 14, 2014)

Congratulation for your visa, I am also going to apply end of this month in Qatar, but it will go to abu dhabi.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We do recommend that you separate originals and copies, in two piles, in exactly the same order, to make it easier for ECO and their assistant staff. No folders, binders, indexes etc.
Congratulations and have a safe journey.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats on the visa! All the best on your future! 

As I need to apply to a fiancee visa in dubai ( complex subject, details in another post) I would like to ask you some questions regarding the VFS:
- Do they check what is written in the application or they only make sure that you have the papers ( I dont want them looking into details or information there)?
- Can you request them not to look at the papers and send them directly to the embassy (myself taking responsibility if anything is missing)
- Which nationailites are the workers in VFS( filipino, indian, arab?)

Hope you can answer this! thanks!!


----------



## adimoon (Dec 14, 2014)

usually they dont look at your details, they just make sure you have complete set of important documents required for visa. like your photos, passport, online form etc and mostly at vfs are Indian and Filipinos. good luck with your application.


----------



## in_shock (Jan 15, 2015)

@adimoon - best of luck with your application

@Joppa - you are right. I read several posts where you and others recommended not creating file, indexes and separating our copies from originals. 

@miaux - best of luck with your application and please find below my response to your questions.

- Do they check what is written in the application or they only make sure that you have the papers ( I dont want them looking into details or information there)?

VFS do not look over your application as a whole. They do check and verify that the name and information on the front of the application corresponds with your passport but that is about it.

- Can you request them not to look at the papers and send them directly to the embassy (myself taking responsibility if anything is missing)

VFS will not look through your papers but they will verify information - for example, they will check the number of passports you submit corresponds with the form you submit (the one you are asked to complete when you get there). They will not look into details of your application and they should not. If you do end up with a super nosey VFS processing agent, stay assertive.

- Which nationailites are the workers in VFS( filipino, indian, arab?)

Most of the employees at the reception and counters were Arab (various nationalities) and South Asian.


----------

